# Old iPhone Wifi Range Decreased?



## Aderas (Apr 24, 2009)

I have an old iPhone that I bought a couple of years ago to use as a map, essentially. I can utilize the internet in wi-fi areas and use it for music. I think it's an iPhone 3, but I'm not too certain anymore.

I haven't tried to update the software since I bought it, since it generally made it seem to function less well, but it's been functioning nicely up until recently.

For the past several months I've been living in a house where I can access the wi-fi from anywhere in the building. A couple of weeks ago I wanted to change some of the music on the iPhone and hooked it up to my computer, made the changes, and figured it would all be fine.

Unfortunately, for some reason having done that seems to have decreased the range on my phone, for some reason- I only connect to the wi-fi at a range of about twenty feet or so, down from at least the 40 or 50 it was before. Basically, in the same house, I can only access the internet from the same room or adjacent room that the router is in.

Does anyone know why this may have happened, and how I might fix it? I don't know if the phone had some kind of auto-update when I hooked it up to get the music changed.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

update what software and to what? The phone can no longer be updated to the latest ios versions. 

as far as the range, any new electronic equipment in the house? did the router get moved? did you try a power cycle or try a different channel? it is just that phone or all wifi devices?


----------



## Aderas (Apr 24, 2009)

I haven't tried to update the operating system on the phone, or however that works; I didn't figure it would work, but I haven't tried looking.

There's no new equipment and nothing moved. The only thing that changed was my plugging the phone into my computer and connecting it to iTunes, which I haven't done since I moved into this house a couple years back.

Not sure why that would cause any sort of troubles, but apparently it did.


----------

